# Cuboid vs RX200



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

Other than the batteries of the 2 devices, what are the pros and cons between these two devices ?

And for the lucky vapers with both mods, which is your preferred all day device ?


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

Both great devices but the Cuboid doesn't have the eye catching style of the rx200, it actually looks like a monolith.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

Sprint said:


> Both great devices but the Cuboid doesn't have the eye catching style of the rx200, it actually looks like a monolith.



Looks wise, I don't mind the Cuboid, looks like a big brother of my eViv Mini


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

I held one in the shop the other day and the hand feel is no where near what the rx200 is. But if I couldn't get an rx200 then the cuboid would be my next choice. The cuboid is a cool mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/2/16)

I have the Cuboid, but not the RX200. It is still a heavy (but solid) device - if I remember correctly about only 100 g lighter than the RX200. I won't carry it around in my pocket - neither would I the RX200. The Cuboid batteries being wired in series does not give you that much more battery life than a single battery mod. The RX200's shape seems very ergonomic to me. This, with the extra battery life makes me think the RX200 is better bang for your buck.


----------



## NewOobY (12/2/16)

in my opinion, I would go to a shop and get a feel for them both. I think they are very similar in performance and ease of use. I think the Rolo will last longer since it has more battery power. I don't own either, but I too will soon be faced with the choice of which one to get. Things I will consider when making my choice are:

1) Do I want a longer battery life
2) Will i mind carrying extra batteries if battery life is a problem 
3) Do I want to use the device as my ADV device
4) What other things will i need to buy if I get the Rolo, currently I only have a 2 bay charger - will need at least a 4 bay
5) Given the requirements can my budget actually suite the requirement, or will I have to live off beans and toast for a month
6) How will this affect the finance minister at home a.k.a Wife Lady

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> in my opinion, I would go to a shop and get a feel for them both. I think they are very similar in performance and ease of use. I think the Rolo will last longer since it has more battery power. I don't own either, but I too will soon be faced with the choice of which one to get. Things I will consider when making my choice are:
> 
> 1) Do I want a longer battery life
> 2) Will i mind carrying extra batteries if battery life is a problem
> ...


On point 4 all I can say is that I use the USB charging on the device every night and it works perfectly, the cells are all exactly 4.12v in the morning. I read that it slightly undercharges to extend battery life. In comparison my i4 takes the same batteries to 4.16v so really an unnoticeable difference.

I only used the i4 once to charge the batteries the first time before use as I had 2 full batteries and 1 empty one. 

I've also used mixed cells 3 different brands at the same time and there was no issue, though I did not try to charge them onboard, that I would only do with identical cells.


----------



## NewOobY (12/2/16)

Sprint said:


> On point 4 all I can say is that I use the USB charging on the device every night and it works perfectly, the cells are all exactly 4.12v in the morning. I read that it slightly undercharges to extend battery life. In comparison my i4 takes the same batteries to 4.16v so really an unnoticeable difference.
> 
> I only used the i4 once to charge the batteries the first time before use as I had 2 full batteries and 1 empty one.
> 
> I've also used mixed cells 3 different brands at the same time and there was no issue, though I did not try to charge them onboard, that I would only do with identical cells.



Mmmm, i'd probably do the same if I opted for a Rolo - for the simple reason of stretching my budget. But why is it that the on-board charging on these mods is not recommended? <-- Most reviewers (youtube) don't recommend it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/2/16)

Andre said:


> I have the Cuboid, but not the RX200. It is still a heavy (but solid) device - if I remember correctly about only 100 g lighter than the RX200. I won't carry it around in my pocket - neither would I the RX200. The Cuboid batteries being wired in series does not give you that much more battery life than a single battery mod. The RX200's shape seems very ergonomic to me. This, with the extra battery life makes me think the RX200 is better bang for your buck.


i think it does have longer battery life. Because in series it doubles the voltage. That means you end up using less volts per battery. Which in theory translates to a lower amp draw than that would mean longer battery life would it not?.

I may be wrong though. Do not listen to me hahaha but i get 2 days on my cuboid and 1 on my single 18650 device


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

2 is always better than 1 but parallel is better than series for capacity.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

But then it gets all technical like does your build require the chip to boost or buck etc... People discuss these things for days and never come to a conclusion because there is always a scenario where one way will be best and vice versa.


----------



## Andre (12/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> i think it does have longer battery life. Because in series it doubles the voltage. That means you end up using less volts per battery. Which in theory translates to a lower amp draw than that would mean longer battery life would it not?.
> 
> I may be wrong though. Do not listen to me hahaha but i get 2 days on my cuboid and 1 on my single 18650 device


Of course it gives better than just one battery because if is more efficient. The point I am trying to make is that for me it is not that much more than 1 battery - let us say 1.5 times that of one battery. Then the 3 batteries in the RX2000 (also in series), makes more sense for me.
Personally, I should not have bought the Cuboid. I bought it for the battery life, but was disappointed. Was not thinking clearly at the time. Next time I consider a dual battery mod, shall look at a parallel wired one like the new iStick 100W. That should give awesome battery life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Sprint said:


> 2 is always better than 1 but parallel is better than series for capacity.


But 2 batteries in series doubles your volts and halfs your amperage  making the battery life longer...

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

Greyz said:


> But 2 batteries in series doubles your volts and halfs your amperage  making the battery life longer...


Depends if you're bucking or boosting.


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/2/16)

Sprint said:


> Depends if you're bucking or boosting.


 what does that mean?


----------



## Mike (12/2/16)

Andre said:


> Of course it gives better than just one battery because if is more efficient. The point I am trying to make is that for me it is not that much more than 1 battery - let us say 1.5 times that of one battery. Then the 3 batteries in the RX2000 (also in series), makes more sense for me.
> Personally, I should not have bought the Cuboid. I bought it for the battery life, but was disappointed. Was not thinking clearly at the time. Next time I consider a dual battery mod, shall look at a parallel wired one like the new iStick 100W. That should give awesome battery life.



I'm really enjoying my iStick. Can't get bored of the firing button

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> what does that mean?


Could be wrong here but from what I understand you would use a boost converter when the output voltage required is higher than the input voltage. 
I could be crazy wrong here but this is how I understand it.


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Greyz said:


> But 2 batteries in series doubles your volts and halfs your amperage  making the battery life longer...


@Mike can you please tell me why you disagree? Not trying to call you out or anything, I just want to know where I went wrong. I'm still learning so I appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Andre (12/2/16)

Mike said:


> I'm really enjoying my iStick. Can't get bored of the firing button


----------



## Mike (12/2/16)

Greyz said:


> @Mike can you please tell me why you disagree? Not trying to call you out or anything, I just want to know where I went wrong. I'm still learning so I appreciate any help. Thanks.



1 watt hour = 1 volt @ 1 amp for 1 hour.

By that logic, for one battery we have

3.7v * 2500mAh = 9.25WH

For two batteries in parallel, we have

3.7v * 2500mAh + 2500mAh = 18.5WH

For two batteries in series, we have

7.4v * 2500mAh = 18.5WH.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (12/2/16)

Greyz said:


> But 2 batteries in series doubles your volts and halfs your amperage  making the battery life longer...


Series doubles the volts, but the amps stays the same as the listed amps on one batt.
ie 2 x LG HG2's in series would be 8.4V @ 3000mah capacity or 20A CDR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> what does that mean?


Bucking, the board regulates voltage below battery levels and vice versa for boosting.


----------



## Andre (12/2/16)

Greyz said:


> @Mike can you please tell me why you disagree? Not trying to call you out or anything, I just want to know where I went wrong. I'm still learning so I appreciate any help. Thanks.


*
Answer:* In the SERIES CONNECTION, batteries of like voltage and Amp-Hr capacity are connected to increase the Voltage of the battery bank. The positive terminal of the first battery is connected to the negative terminal of the second battery and so on, until the desired voltage is reached. The final Voltage is the sum of all the battery voltages added together while the final Amp-Hr, Cranking Performance and Reserve Capacity remain unchanged.





_Battery System: 12 Volt, 225 AH 
Using Two T-105 Deep Cycle Batteries 
(6 Volts, 225 AH each)_

*Answer:* In PARALLEL CONNECTION, batteries of like voltages and capacities are connected to increase the capacity of the battery bank. The positive terminals of all batteries are connected together, or to a common conductor, and all negative terminals are connected in the same manner. The final voltage remains unchanged while the capacity of the bank is the sum of the capacities of the individual batteries of this connection. Amp-Hrs, Cranking Performance and Reserve Capacity increases while Voltage does not.




_Battery System: 6 Volt, 450 AH 
Using Two T-105 Deep Cycle Batteries 
(6 Volts, 225 AH each)

http://www.batteriesnorthwest.com/batteryschool.cfm?TID=17_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Thanks guys for the explainations, seems I had totally misunderstood the "*what does this have to do with my battery drain?" *part of this thread
I'm going to be the proud owner of a noisy cricket soon so I'm truly grateful that all of you set me right thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (12/2/16)

Most of the series/parallel applies only to a mech mod (or a bypass option on a regulated mod):

A mech mod with 2 batteries in parallel will give the exact same voltage as a mech mod with 1 battery, but will last almost twice as long.
A mech mod with 2 batteries in series will give double the voltage as a mech mod with 1 battery, but will last more or less the same time.

Regulated mods mess things up a bit. If you take the RX200 and vape it at 180W, and you take the Cuboid and vape it at 120W, both mods should last round about the same time. On the other hand, if you take a parallel regulated mod, and vape it at 120W, it might last considerably longer but you run risk of damaging the batteries.

Of course, no one vapes at these wattages constantly... and the mod adjusts (bucks or boosts) the voltage accordingly. While this definitely gives you longer vaping time, it does not result in a linear equation - the Cuboid will not last twice as long as an Evic VTC even when vaped at exactly the same voltage, but it will definitely be longer.

In my experience, my Rolo lasts me about a day and a half of serious vaping, whereas a VTC lasts me about 3/4 through the day, depending on the build and power. I really like the Rolo for the fact that I can vape at the wattage I want (in the range of 50 to 80 watts) without seriously impacting my total battery time, nor straining the batteries. With the VTC, if I vape at the power range I want I keep draining the thing empty in no time, and I worry about the battery strain... as a result I only use the VTC for higher ohm/lower wattage builds...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike (12/2/16)

Ezekiel said:


> A mech mod with 2 batteries in series will give double the wattage as a mech mod with 1 battery, but will last more or less the same time.



You sure sure?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Can someone please explain what exacly @shaunnaddan meant when he typed below:

"what does this have to do with my battery drain?

_if you had a 0.5ohm coil and your pushing 50w on a single 20A battery (Samsung 25R) >_
you would be using 11.9A with your battery limit being 20A

_the same build on a dual 18650 parallel mod >_
*you would be using 11.9A* of current with a battery limit of 40A

_the same build on a dual 18650 series mod (double the battery voltage value) >_
*you would be using 5.95A* of current with a battery limit of 20A

*since the amp draw is less the battery life will be much better than a single 18650 even though the mah is the same"

The two bold parts are what's confusing me. The way I had initially understood it was because your now drawing half the current (A) your using less battery power ie. battery should last longer.


----------



## Mike (12/2/16)

V=IR
Voltage = Current * Resistance

Power = IV
Power = Current * Voltage

For parallel

50W output = 50W Input = 3.6V * xA

xA = 50W/3.6V = 13.9A (From both batteries together)


For series

50W output = 50W Input = 7.2V * xA

xA = 50W/7.2V = 6.9A (Per battery

Basically, ignore ohms for now. Just think of watts, it's WAY simpler that way due to how our mods work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Mike said:


> V=IR
> Voltage = Current * Resistance
> 
> Power = IV
> ...



How does this relate to battery drain though Mike? ie. does it help or not make any difference? I use my RX in wattage mode almost exclusively so I'll stick to your advise.


----------



## Mike (12/2/16)

1x 2500mAH battery = 2500 mAh battery life @ 3.7V
2x 2500mAH batteries in series = 5000mAH battery life @ 3.7V
2x 2500mAH batteries in parallel = 5000mAH battery life @ 3.7V

It's a bit of a misnomer to say that you get better battery life from either series or parallel, as nowadays with very low ohm coils being the norm, most of the time you're running a small buck or a small boost, so there's not too much efficiency loss. Even so, efficiency only accounts for roughly 10%. The temperature of your batteries will probably have more of an effect on "battery drain" than series or parallel. Parallel is also really convenient due to not requiring matched batteries.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (12/2/16)

Mike said:


> 1 watt hour = 1 volt @ 1 amp for 1 hour.
> 
> By that logic, for one battery we have
> 
> ...


I am not sure this is correct @Mike. In series you AH should be the same as for 1 battery?


----------



## Andre (12/2/16)

Mike said:


> 1x 2500mAH battery = 2500 mAh battery life @ 3.7V
> 2x 2500mAH batteries in series = 5000mAH battery life @ 3.7V
> 2x 2500mAH batteries in parallel = 5000mAH battery life @ 3.7V
> 
> It's a bit of a misnomer to say that you get better battery life from either series or parallel, as nowadays with very low ohm coils being the norm, most of the time you're running a small buck or a small boost, so there's not too much efficiency loss. Even so, efficiency only accounts for roughly 10%. The temperature of your batteries will probably have more of an effect on "battery drain" than series or parallel. Parallel is also really convenient due to not requiring matched batteries.


Again, I think you have it wrong. 2 X 2500mAh in series = 2500mAh?


----------



## Ezekiel (12/2/16)

Mike said:


> You sure sure?



Thanks, changed my post to voltage...


----------



## Mike (12/2/16)

I'm fairly certain it's correct @Andre

Remember, I am talking about *watt *hours as amp hours often works out more confusing due to voltages not being considered


----------



## Mike (12/2/16)

Andre said:


> Again, I think you have it wrong. 2 X 2500mAh in series = 2500mAh?



Please look closely, I specifically wrote @ 3.7V which suggests BOTH are regulated to 3.7V. In that scenario, they realistically perform around the same due to the lower current draw required to get 3.7V out of a 7.4V source.


----------



## theyettie (12/2/16)

Back to the original question...

I got my Cuboid today, so far, so good. I like the weight and how it feels in my hand. Only downside is I cut the bloody silicone sleeve when cutting open the packaging! Ain't that a b*tch.


----------



## Mike (12/2/16)

theyettie said:


> Back to the original question...
> 
> I got my Cuboid today, so far, so good. I like the weight and how it feels in my hand. Only downside is I cut the bloody silicone sleeve when cutting open the packaging! Ain't that a b*tch.




OUCH  Sorry to hear man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (12/2/16)

Also, I went and worked out what it would cost me to get the rx setup and it was not good news. Mod, 4port charger, 6 new 18650's (3 - 3 married). Not a nice total. I would keep that in mind if I were you...


----------



## Andre (12/2/16)

Mike said:


> Please look closely, I specifically wrote @ 3.7V which suggests BOTH are regulated to 3.7V. In that scenario, they realistically perform around the same due to the lower current draw required to get 3.7V out of a 7.4V source.


Nope, not my understanding, but I am no expert. Two batteries in parallel should always give you better battery life than two batteries in series, even @ 3.7V for both sets?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (12/2/16)

@Andre that shouldn't be the case. A battery has a certain amount of power it puts out per charge = Watt Hours. That doesn't _really_ change that much irrespective of whether you're drawing 0.1A or 10A from them. There is some debate as to efficiency (bucking and boosting etc). I'm fairly sure - and I have studied some electrical modules. We can always check with @johan as he will be able to confirm without a doubt


Here's a bit more discussion after doing a quick google of "series vs parallel regulated mod battery life" 

http://discourse.theohmpage.com/t/battery-life-series-vs-parallel-im-confused/939/5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (12/2/16)

@Mike & @Andre, I don't know how the internals operate of the rx200, but irrespective of buck boost, step down or sepic topology (can step and/or down), parallel connected batteries will always deliver longer _vape_ time than series connected. 

Simple example:

1. *Series connected* 3.7Vnominal // 2500mAh // 20A constant current

Total voltage output (from batteries): 7.4Vnominal
Total constant current (from batteries: 20A

Total capacity (from batteries): 2500mAh
2. *Parallel connected* 3.7Vnominal // 2500mAh // 20A constant current

Total voltage output (from batteries): 3.7Vnominal
Total constant current (from batteries: 40A

Total capacity (from batteries): 5000mAh
Hope this help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (12/2/16)

@johan what we're discussing is series vs parallel in regulated mods.

Let's say we're using an output of 5V. That way the parallel needs to boost and the series needs to buck.

The parallel will give us 5000mAh at 3.7V. Or 18.5WH
The series will give us 2500mAh at 7.4V. Or 18.5WH

In the parallel mod at 50W, we'll need the set to give us (50W/3.7V=) 13.5A
Or an input of 13.5A at 3.7V
In the series mod at 50W, we'll need the set to give us (50W/7.4=) 6.75A
Or an input of 6.75A at 7.4v


So from this we can tell that the series combo will only draw half the current. In this way, the 2500mAH is only drained half as quickly as the 5000mAH. So realistically, the 96% vs 93% efficiency of bucking vs boosting can be ignored and we see that parallel and series in a regulated mod is mostly equal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/2/16)

Mike said:


> @johan what we're discussing is series vs parallel in regulated mods.
> 
> Let's say we're using an output of 5V. That way the parallel needs to boost and the series needs to buck.
> 
> ...



I agree 99% with your explanation Mike, the 1% is totally topology and efficiency related .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (12/2/16)

Mike said:


> @johan what we're discussing is series vs parallel in regulated mods.
> 
> Let's say we're using an output of 5V. That way the parallel needs to boost and the series needs to buck.
> 
> ...





johan said:


> I agree 99% with your explanation Mike, the 1% is totally topology and efficiency related .


Thanks guys. I feel a glimmer of understanding. Let me digest that and try to apply it to my own situation vis a vis an iStick 100W (parallel) vs the Cuboid (series), vaping at between 15 and 25 W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (13/2/16)

So let's see if I got this correct this time. 2x 2500mah batteries connected in parallel (5000mah) will last about the same time as the same batteries connected in series. So even though the series has only 2500mah, the series batteries draw half the current that parallel draws at the same wattage.
I hope I got it right this time  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/16)

Hahahahaha
So much maths going on here, feels like I'm in school again.
I don't really worry too much about how long a battery will last at certain watts.
When your battery is flat swop it out and charge ☺.
But that's just me.


----------



## BubiSparks (14/2/16)

The water analogy for electricity works for explaining the mysteries thereof most of the time...

Imagine your 18650 is a cubic metre of water.

Parallel scenario: A tank is one metre tall and holds 2m³ of water

Series scenario: This tank also holds 2m³ of water but is 2m tall - hence thinner than the parallel tank

A hose with a valve is attached to a hole at the bottom of each tank. The parallel tank's hose will squirt a certain distance when the valve is fully opened. The series tank, when the valve is opened will squirt further because the head of water is twice that of the parallel tank. In order for the series tank to squirt the same distance as the parallel tank you need to close the valve somewhat - that's the regulator. (pressure equates to voltage, volume equates to current)

Both tanks will run empty at about the same time, just like your REGULATED mod with either series or parallel cells for the same wattage output.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/16)

BubiSparks said:


> The water analogy for electricity works for explaining the myseries thereof most of the time...
> 
> Imagine your 18650 is a cubic metre of water.
> 
> ...


Awesome explanation, thank you . I think I have grasped it now.


----------



## shabbar (14/2/16)

Andre said:


> Of course it gives better than just one battery because if is more efficient. The point I am trying to make is that for me it is not that much more than 1 battery - let us say 1.5 times that of one battery. Then the 3 batteries in the RX2000 (also in series), makes more sense for me.
> Personally, I should not have bought the Cuboid. I bought it for the battery life, but was disappointed. Was not thinking clearly at the time. Next time I consider a dual battery mod, shall look at a parallel wired one like the new iStick 100W. That should give awesome battery life.



dibs on the cuboid !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LynkedZA (16/1/17)

Im basing this on my knowledge of auto electrics. 24 volt is much better for cranking than 12 volt as its cranks faster. So if u need to crank an engine fast use 24v. I have a digger that is a pain to start when hot. If i connect a battery parallel to it 12v then it doesnt have the cranking speed to start but if i conect it in series then it starts. So series is better for higher wattages and parallel is better for lower wattages. Batteries charge better in parallel as well. I might be wrong i hope not i forgot the pinch of salt

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (17/1/17)

HUH???


----------



## LynkedZA (17/1/17)

johan said:


> HUH???


I was trying to say that based on my experience vaping at higher wattages will be better with batteries in series. Although parallel is a better way in the long run and easier to manage

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (17/1/17)

You have to explain why? - hint; power is a product of voltage and current, .... oh and don't forget the variable in our vaping world: load (coil). A statement without an explanation will always make me go huh?


----------

